# Anyone Try Craze Preworkout????



## bigbill69 (Jun 17, 2012)

Im thinking about buying some but i would like some opinions.Im currently taking jaked its alright but it doesnt really give me all that much energy or anything crazy.


----------



## Compoundsets (Jun 17, 2012)

Craze is better than anything I have had in a long time, first thing I noticed was tunnel vision like focus, pretty decent pumps.  It's pretty strong I have a tolerance for stims and can take them at the max daily dosage, but two scoops of this is a little much for me, takes me a while to come down.

Cop it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Craze is better hands down, 1 scoop is equavalent to 3 jacked in my opinion


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 17, 2012)

lol man I talk about Craze almost every day. It's the best in the game imo and taste like grape koolaid. Strong stuff and mixes easily. I have bought several tubs off Orbitnutrition, and use it as a staple pwo.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 17, 2012)

They just came out with a new flavor. Do not know if it is released yet.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh snap bro don't tell me that lol now gota save some $$ and must check it out.


----------



## stevenwhaley (Jun 17, 2012)

Its great , really psychs you up , I did get some jitters but I hadan insane workout


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 18, 2012)

dbol is still the best pre-workout stim IMO


----------



## jwa (Jun 18, 2012)

craze is excellent. crazolade (the new flavor) is exclusive to a certain site right now but it'll be available elsewhere soon enough.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well heck jwa don't hold info let me know quick which exclusive store holding randsom lol


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 18, 2012)

I think the fda is pulling it off the market so better stock up, I swear I read that some where, I could be wrong though


----------



## bigbill69 (Jun 19, 2012)

oh man i just ordered a bottle it shipped out today im so excited i keep checking the tracking number man wat if this stuffs gets me pumped up man and get some asss or some hot chick


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 19, 2012)

I just bought some this weekend. I ended up taking like 4 1/2 scoops yesterday on semi-accident, and then for like 4 hours after my workout I was grinding my teeth and shit like I was rolling. It is strong shit. 1 1/2-2 scoops is plenty for me.


----------



## jwa (Jun 19, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I think the fda is pulling it off the market so better stock up, I swear I read that some where, I could be wrong though



There's some controversy with it, but from what I've read (a ridiculously long thread on another forum) it's completely unwarranted. Someone tested a sample of "Craze" sent from a *random* person online and said it contained amphetamines. The tester then said he didn't see any caffeine or creatine in the test results (which are both in Craze), thus I'm more apt to believe what he tested was not Craze.



Diesel618 said:


> I just bought some this weekend. I ended up taking like 4 1/2 scoops yesterday on semi-accident, and then for like 4 hours after my workout I was grinding my teeth and shit like I was rolling. It is strong shit. 1 1/2-2 scoops is plenty for me.



Holy shit! 4 1/2?! Yeah I take 1.5-2 scoops myself. Couldn't imagine how you felt brotha


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 19, 2012)

jwa said:


> There's some controversy with it, but from what I've read (a ridiculously long thread on another forum) it's completely unwarranted. Someone tested a sample of "Craze" sent from a *random* person online and said it contained amphetamines. The tester then said he didn't see any caffeine or creatine in the test results (which are both in Craze), thus I'm more apt to believe what he tested was not Craze.



Yea I saw that as well....


----------



## Hammer925 (Jun 19, 2012)

1.5 scoops and a hit off my bowl gets me going wild in the gym. I put all my buddies on it too. IMHO it's way better than Jack3d. Best pwo I've ever had. Do yourself a favor and save up 30 bones and buy a tub


----------



## Faymus (Jun 22, 2012)

I was told by many that Craze is a must try, especially since there may be legal troubles coming soon with it. (Sorry if this may have passed, I might be out of the loop)
Anyhow the stuff was insane, I have tried Jack3d, NTKTS, NoExplode, etc. They all were junk compared to it. (Again no offense, just a personal opinion, everyone reacts differently) I take 3 scoops because normally my tolerance is high, and I am a big guy at 6 foot 5 1/2

I Ordered from Orbit and it came real quick: Driven Sports Craze


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah bro I'm about to get me some of the new flavor, just awaiting to see when and if Orbit can get it. I talk about Craze all the time at the gym. Strong and taste is good.


----------



## jwa (Jun 25, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah bro I'm about to get me some of the new flavor, just awaiting to see when and if Orbit can get it. I talk about Craze all the time at the gym. Strong and taste is good.



you'll love the new flavor brotha


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm late on the Craze train.  I'm still using Mesomorph, but it sounds like I really need to try this stuff.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 25, 2012)

JWA I know I will bro just awaiting Orbit to get some!! Does it have the same kick as the grape?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 26, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> JWA I know I will bro just awaiting Orbit to get some!! Does it have the same kick as the grape?



I may use some craze on my next cycle to fight the lethargy.  Discount Supplements


----------



## jwa (Jun 26, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> JWA I know I will bro just awaiting Orbit to get some!! Does it have the same kick as the grape?



same kick you know and love from what I've experienced.


----------



## pilip99 (Jul 10, 2012)

yesssir! Craze delivers!


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 12, 2012)

http://courthousenews.com/2012/03/21/Craze.pdf


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jul 12, 2012)

Im gonna have to get me some of this asapy!!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S lll


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 13, 2012)

Craze is good stuff.


----------



## lach30 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## lach30 (Jul 13, 2012)

Found this on another board i belong to...apparently it was posted by DS on BB.com


----------



## allen001 (Jul 15, 2012)

yeah craze pre really help me, i got tons of energy and super muscles too.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## allen001 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re:*



VolcomX311 said:


> Good stuff, thanks for posting.




You are welcome.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 17, 2012)

Craze is fuck'n wild


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Craze is some good stuff...

Craze by Driven Sports: Lowest Prices at Muscle & Strength


----------



## allen001 (Jul 17, 2012)

Alinshop said:


> Craze is some good stuff...
> 
> Craze by Driven Sports: Lowest Prices at Muscle & Strength



Yeah good i think you should try nitropumpxl too it good an superb to muscle building and has other advantages too.


----------



## harmanrainu (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah its a very effective.  one of my
friend also reccomended me!


----------



## jwa (Jul 18, 2012)

harmanrainu said:


> spamm
> 
> a>



Not sure if this is blogspam or just inappropriately placed.  Also, you messed up your tag, chief.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 2, 2012)

i have never used so sorry to give some details


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 2, 2012)

Try taking craze with some eph pre workout freaking explosion!


----------



## allen001 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re:*



andyrodgers said:


> i have never used so sorry to give some details



What did u never use.
Tell me would u like to know about craze and nitropumpxl tell me


----------



## allen001 (Aug 2, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Try taking craze with some eph pre workout freaking explosion!



what is eph?
tell me elaborate plz/


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 2, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I think the fda is pulling it off the market so better stock up, I swear I read that some where, I could be wrong though



If it has DAA it's banned!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 3, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> If it has DAA it's banned!



I think you mean DMAA (1,3-dimethylamylamin), DAA is D-Aspartic Acid, a pretty popular natty test booster and "for now," is perfectly fine.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 3, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I think you mean DMAA (1,3-dimethylamylamin), DAA is D-Aspartic Acid, a pretty popular natty test booster and "for now," is perfectly fine.




Did u use it.
How it works does it increases testosterone fast.?


----------



## allen001 (Aug 3, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> If it has DAA it's banned!



Are you sure


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 3, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Did u use it.
> How it works does it increases testosterone fast.?



Current research suggests a dramatic increase in testosterone by 12 days.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 3, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Are you sure



DAA isn't banned, DMAA is. DMAA is a powerful stim, nothing to do with test.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> DAA isn't banned, DMAA is. DMAA is a powerful stim, nothing to do with test.



DAA has nothing to do with test either. It's a lame, worthless placebo


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DAA has nothing to do with test either. It's a lame, worthless placebo



Lol, dammit!  That makes two placebos I'm taking right now  What we need is a supp called Placebo XT, made by the people who brought you the Coexist bumper sticker, and whatever you feel it doing is what that supp is.


----------



## jwa (Aug 4, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Lol, dammit!  That makes two placebos I'm taking right now  What we need is a supp called Placebo XT, made by the people who brought you the Coexist bumper sticker, and whatever you feel it doing is what that supp is.



I'd buy three cases!


----------



## oufinny (Aug 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> DAA has nothing to do with test either. It's a lame, worthless placebo



This from a tren addict and lover of tranny cawk.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Lol, dammit!  That makes two placebos I'm taking right now  What we need is a supp called Placebo XT, made by the people who brought you the Coexist bumper sticker, and whatever you feel it doing is what that supp is.





oufinny said:


> This from a tren addict and lover of tranny cawk.



Guilty as charged!


----------



## rage racing (Aug 6, 2012)

Just ordered two tubs from Orbit....lets see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 6, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Just ordered two tubs from Orbit....lets see what all the fuss is about.



You won't be disappointed.  2 scoops for the full monty.  I'd be curious to hear your feedback.


----------



## jwa (Aug 6, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Just ordered two tubs from Orbit....lets see what all the fuss is about.



Awesome, hope you like it! You get a tub of each flavor?


----------



## rage racing (Aug 6, 2012)

jwa said:


> Awesome, hope you like it! You get a tub of each flavor?


Got 2 tubs of the grape flavor. wasnt sure about the other flavor the offered. If it really does taste like grape koolaid, thats good with me.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 6, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Got 2 tubs of the grape flavor. wasnt sure about the other flavor the offered. If it really does taste like grape koolaid, thats good with me.



It is good stuff, 1 is nice, 2 is a kick in the ass and it has no crash.  I don't expect a lot but get a alot, I call that a good product in my book.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 6, 2012)

lol told you it would taste like that. I just ordered two myself!


----------



## allen001 (Aug 6, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Current research suggests a dramatic increase in testosterone by 12 days.



Do u have more information about it and tell me do u know any thing about yohimbe i heard it help to boost testosterone....


----------



## allen001 (Aug 6, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> DAA isn't banned, DMAA is. DMAA is a powerful stim, nothing to do with test.



SO do u know any testosterone booster which is safe to use.


----------



## fit26 (Aug 7, 2012)

What kind of energy does it give? I don't like to feel hyper or crazy like energy.  I like clean energy.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 7, 2012)

fit26 said:


> What kind of energy does it give? I don't like to feel hyper or crazy like energy.  I like clean energy.



what are you talking about..
Which energy what?
explain plz


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Im using craze now and I like it, but I think jack3d had more of a punch which I liked, craze keeps me super focused though and seems like it kicks in after about an hour unlike jack3d 15-20 min.  so im 50/50 on this but will definitely buy more


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 7, 2012)

allen001 said:


> what are you talking about..
> Which energy what?
> explain plz



allen, are you some troll? You're always begging for explanations on EVERYTHING!! It's really annoying. GTFO


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## jwa (Aug 8, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> allen, are you some troll? You're always begging for explanations on EVERYTHING!! It's really annoying. GTFO



I want to say English isn't his first language, but he's living in my state so I think that makes it a little less likely unless he recently immigrated. :|


----------



## 5thou (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been taking Craze, but I like Hemovex (sp) better. I like the tingle feeling that the Hemovex gives me.


----------



## jwa (Aug 8, 2012)

5thou said:


> I have been taking Craze, but I like Hemovex (sp) better. I like the tingle feeling that the Hemovex gives me.



Beta alanine tingles are pretty sweet.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just ordered 2 more tubs of Craze of Orbit now I need to get me some beta alanine to add that stuff does make you feel good!


----------



## allen001 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re:*



hypo_glycemic said:


> allen, are you some troll? You're always begging for explanations on EVERYTHING!! It's really annoying. GTFO



NO, I think before trying anything we should know information about it that's why i ask for explanation and information. DO u have problem with that.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 8, 2012)

jwa said:


> I want to say English isn't his first language, but he's living in my state so I think that makes it a little less likely unless he recently immigrated. :|



what u think who iam?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 9, 2012)

allen001 said:


> NO, I think before trying anything we should know information about it that's why i ask for explanation and information. DO u have problem with that.



I don't have a problem with children


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 9, 2012)

jwa said:


> I want to say English isn't his first language, but he's living in my state so I think that makes it a little less likely unless he recently immigrated. :|



My apologies to allen.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re:*



hypo_glycemic said:


> I don't have a problem with children



Fine daddy.
Is it ok everything alright tell me can you help me to get better libido supplement or medicine.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 9, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> My apologies to allen.



K Alright, its fine i accept your apologies. nice
I Need help, help me please.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 10, 2012)

allen001 said:


> K Alright, its fine i accept your apologies. nice
> I Need help, help me please.



What other questions did you have regarding Craze?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 10, 2012)

allen001 said:


> K Alright, its fine i accept your apologies. nice
> I Need help, help me please.



Are you 12? Get online and research!!!


----------



## allen001 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re:*



VolcomX311 said:


> What other questions did you have regarding Craze?



Hey tell me does craze have any side effects and does it work for libido increase.
As it boost testosterone.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 10, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Are you 12? Get online and research!!!


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 10, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Hey tell me does craze have any side effects and does it work for libido increase.
> As it boost testosterone.



Nothing for libido or increasing testosterone.  What side effects are you referring to?  With all stims, there are certain sides depending on how you react to stims, but nothing out of the ordinary in Craze in terms of sides.  Ctaze doesn't contain DMAA, the newly banned stim, but the energy in Craze is still amazing.


----------



## rage racing (Aug 11, 2012)

Well....I used Craze for 3 workouts so far and I am impressed. It makes my hands shake a bit but the energy and agression is pretty intense. I will continue to use it.


----------



## jwa (Aug 11, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Hey tell me does craze have any side effects and does it work for libido increase.
> As it boost testosterone.



You'll find Craze provides energy and focus. BOOM. That's all it's meant to do and it is great at doing so. Personally, I note that I'm able to crank out papers and participate in verbal discussions at an easier rate. I don't know that if that last part is for everyone though.


----------



## allen001 (Aug 12, 2012)

jwa said:


> You'll find Craze provides energy and focus. BOOM. That's all it's meant to do and it is great at doing so. Personally, I note that I'm able to crank out papers and participate in verbal discussions at an easier rate. I don't know that if that last part is for everyone though.



Thanks for the reply


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought Craze yesterday...it's pretty d@mn awesome! I've used just about every pre-workout and this stuff has a nice kick(takes 30-45 min to kick in)but the energy was excellent, sick pumps, great focus. My one mistake was taking it at 7:30pm before my workout. It's 12:03am and i cant f*cking sleep to save my life! Should have followed the directions on the label lol


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 13, 2012)

Craze kicks in within 10 min for me.  Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 13, 2012)

lol I haven't seen any bad complaints with Craze, DS def hit the mark with that one. I'm going to try Jwa thing with mixing the two flavors. We need to get Orbit to marker Craze pixi stix


----------



## Chonii79 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Craze*

Hi,
i used to take Jack3D which was really good then discovered CRAZE as JACK3d is banned in Australia. I bought the Grape flavoured CRAZE and started taking 1 scoop then a week later took 2 scoops per workout. But then when the grape falvour ran out i bought the pink lemonade flavour. When i had 2 scoops of the Pink lemonade flavour i found it to be more stronger than the grape flavour and started feelign dizzy at night when trying to go to sleep. Has anyone else noticed the difference with the grape and pink lemonade flavour or is it just me? ha,ha


----------



## Chonii79 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeh it takes an hour to kick in for me and then i cant sleep at night. i think because the gym classes i go to are late in the afternoon at 5pm. I still love it though but hate how you cant sleep ha,ha


----------



## ManInBlack (Jan 22, 2013)

Craze is fucking nuts. It works really well.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 22, 2013)

I saw its on sale at my gym. I may pick some up tomorrow.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 23, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> I saw its on sale at my gym. I may pick some up tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2



It's only $29.00 at Orbit Driven Sports Craze 30servings.


----------



## BigAl22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Craze vs. White Flood? I've been using White Flood for awhile and really like it - I had been used Jack3d until all the controversy around it lol


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jan 24, 2013)

My wife loves Craze...she trains and then still has tons of energy and cleans the house!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 24, 2013)

BigAl22 said:


> Craze vs. White Flood? I've been using White Flood for awhile and really like it - I had been used Jack3d until all the controversy around it lol



CRAZE.  I've used both on numerous occasions and in my opinion, Craze is the superior product.  In my experience, Craze takes longer to build a tolerance to, then White Flood.


----------



## BigAl22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like I've got some shopping to do; one for me and based on recent evidence, one for the wife! LoL


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 24, 2013)

Craze is the best pwo on the market right now imo and ive tried everyone!


----------



## testodave (Jan 25, 2013)

My buddy swears by c4...after I heard nothing but great things about craze ordered me a 30 serving tub of apple pie flavor for $26.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 25, 2013)

testodave said:


> My buddy swears by c4...after I heard nothing but great things about craze ordered me a 30 serving tub of apple pie flavor for $26.



C4 works but for some reason I built up a tolerance for it in a week. I was taking triple the recommended dose the second week. While you have to up the dose a lil on craze after a while its still very effective.


----------



## sooner918 (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally ran out of my J3D and just ordered CRAZE. I ordered from supplement warehouse for $23.70. Hope its as good as you guys are saying.


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Driven Sports Craze Pre workout Review


----------



## FrancisGG (Mar 6, 2013)

Yo this Craze stuff is the real deal.. I mean i tried c4, jacked and others but nothing has effected me the way craze has.. and im pretty tolerable when it comes to pre work outs. Craze made me feel jacked up (in a good way Its almost like i feel high and have so much focus its ridiculous. BUY THIS CRAP ASAP im not bsing. I have given couple people samples and they entered wildabeast flight mode.. best prework out. Its so good it last like half the day.. dont take before bed thats all i know.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 6, 2013)

Craze is the truth.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 6, 2013)

lol I told yall that stuff wasn't no joke!! Ask volc packers is a stimaholic! That stuff is like legal meth rocks.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ive taken this before many times but I tell you what it doesn't compare to Alpha Rage by MGN. this product is the reason I became
a rep for them it is packed with energy and full of flavor. It has a great taste and on top of that its not too expensive like most pres
Its available on our webiste and you can get 20percent off your entire order by using the code AC20 at checkout. Give it a try.


----------

